# Thursday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Blue* = DirecTV EI feeds. 
Possible Marlins, Braves, Tigers, Indians, A's, Mariners, Yankees, Astros, White Sox, D'Backs, Mets & Dodgers feeds.

*Bold* = C-band feeds.
Possible Red Sox & Devil Rays feeds.

*10:05am PT -* 
Reds (No TV) @ Brewers (No TV)

*11:05am PT -* 
Twins (No TV) @ Royals (No TV)

*12:05pm PT -* 
Marlins *(FSN Florida & EI 754)* @ Rockies (No TV)

*12:35pm PT -*
Braves *(Turner South & EI 755)* @ Giants (No TV)

*4:05pm PT -*
Angels (No TV) @ Tigers *(FSN Detroit & EI 756)*
Orioles (CSN-Baltimore) @ Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 757)*
A's *(FSN Bay Area & EI 758)* @ Red Sox *(WFXT)*
Mariners *(FSN Northwest & EI 759)* @ Blue Jays (RSN) 
Devil Rays *(WMOR)* @ Yankees *(YES & EI 760)*

*5:05pm PT -*
Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh) @ Astros *(FSN Southwest Alt & EI 761)*
Rangers (FSN Southwest) @ White Sox *(FSN Chicago & EI 762)*

*6:35pm PT -*
Phillies (CSN-Philadelphia) @ D'Backs *(FSN Arizona & EI 763)*

*7:05pm PT -*
Mets *(FSN New York & EI 765)* @ Padres (Ch 4 Padres)

*7:10pm PT-*
Expos (No TV) @ Dodgers *(FSN West 2 & EI 764)*


----------

